# what size wheel will fit b12



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey guys is there like a stock rim out there that is 15" that will fit an 88 b12? 
im lookin to go cheap, reeeeeal cheap so let me know k?

thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey i think you can go up to 17" on a b 12 . not to sure about width... you shouldn't have any problems with the 15's


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

17' sounds pretty close to impossible to me. Even 16's, there will be some rubbing...


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Do some 15's from a B14...looks cool I think.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah and im droping it 2" and am working on the AD22VF upgrade, i can get all the parts for $80 bucks what a steal huh?so i will need 15's. 17's are doable i think, i checked out at lesschwab, the guy said i could throw some fat 17x7.5's in there..but since im droping 2"..

88 Pulsar SE, do you have any pics, can you get any? let me know please!! also if anyoen got prices too that woudl be cool!!also are you ever planning on upgrading yoru sway bars? let me know ill take the old ones off your hands..


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *yeah and im droping it 2" and am working on the AD22VF upgrade, i can get all the parts for $80 bucks what a steal huh?so i will need 15's. 17's are doable i think, i checked out at lesschwab, the guy said i could throw some fat 17x7.5's in there..but since im droping 2"..
> 
> 88 Pulsar SE, do you have any pics, can you get any? let me know please!! also if anyoen got prices too that woudl be cool!!also are you ever planning on upgrading yoru sway bars? let me know ill take the old ones off your hands.. *


 i would definetly stray from the 17s on a b12. 17X7.5? uhm uhmm, wouldnt reccommend it. as 4 sunny , most of us that have wheels are running 16s, atleast i am anyways. as long as u have a 205/40 series tire, u should be a ok


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

my car has 91 coil-over kit on it its droped 2" inch all a round and i got velox vx-8 gunmetal 17's on it i have a 87 sentra.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wow, how wide are they?

btw, anyone seen cheap set of 15 or 16" rims?

also, can anyone tell me what model, b13 or b14 stock sentra rims that are 15" or 16" fit my b12?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

can anyone tell me what the bolt pattern is on a b12? that would help my search out alot!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

4 x 100mm


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> *i would definetly stray from the 17s on a b12. 17X7.5? uhm uhmm, wouldnt reccommend it. as 4 sunny , most of us that have wheels are running 16s, atleast i am anyways. as long as u have a 205/40 series tire, u should be a ok *


Wouldn't imagine 16's in my B11. Even now, I have 195/50/15, i still need spacers at the back. Otherwise, it'll rub against the struts...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

can anyone tell me how to do quotes?

thanks myetball!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

these woudl work than huh?!?!?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2410250384&category=33748


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

my friend with the SR20DET 86 b-11 gots 17s and a custom kit all around and he still has room to drop his car. later if any1 is interested i can put my 87 sentra my friends 88 sentra and his brother 86 sentra sr20det so u can look at the cars


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah post em up man!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Nismo87R said:


> *my friend with the SR20DET 86 b-11 gots 17s and a custom kit all around and he still has room to drop his car. later if any1 is interested i can put my 87 sentra my friends 88 sentra and his brother 86 sentra sr20det so u can look at the cars *


 im not doubting u dude, i was just told that 17s on a b12 were a bit risky because of the chance of rubbing from the rear struts. by the way, did u remove ur fenderwells or do any cutting to get them to fit or just put them on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Nismo87R said:


> *my friend with the SR20DET 86 b-11 gots 17s and a custom kit all around and he still has room to drop his car. later if any1 is interested i can put my 87 sentra my friends 88 sentra and his brother 86 sentra sr20det so u can look at the cars *


17s on a B11?? tell me how you do it? and he still has room to drop it huh? 

I can't see how a 17s might fit in a B11. Even 16s are maxing it out already, this is on a B11 of course Anyways, pictures are worth more than a thousand words, so post those pics quick, would really wanna see them


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok so if im guna look for some cheap stock 15" or 16" wheels..what should i look for? sentra b13? b14? anyone? what year and size?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

16"s are the largest that can be put on a B12 because of the crappy struts. A very low profile must be used also. I think like 195/40/16 is the most appropriate. 205 is way too wide. My DSM had 205/55/16, too big for the B12.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok but how about wheels, what model b13, or b14? what model style of wheel should i look for?


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *yeah and im droping it 2" and am working on the AD22VF upgrade, i can get all the parts for $80 bucks what a steal huh?so i will need 15's. 17's are doable i think, i checked out at lesschwab, the guy said i could throw some fat 17x7.5's in there..but since im droping 2"..
> 
> 88 Pulsar SE, do you have any pics, can you get any? let me know please!! also if anyoen got prices too that woudl be cool!!also are you ever planning on upgrading yoru sway bars? let me know ill take the old ones off your hands.. *



Sorry no pics. A while back we put 96 200SX SER wheels on my friends b12. He went with some 195/50's....but he had coil overs(no large spring seat on strut). On my B12 I did tokiko 1.5" springs, kyb gr2's and am running my 14's from my pulsar (keep in mind it's my work ride for now). Do you have any friends with newer rides??? If so bolt their wheels on and see what will fit!

By the way, watch out for Les Schwab, once they mount tires on the wheels they're yours whether they fit or not.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well i wouldnt go there unless they were the last people on earth left selling wheels. im just looking to pick up soem stock 15 or 16 inch wheels/tires, but need to find em first


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *16"s are the largest that can be put on a B12 because of the crappy struts. A very low profile must be used also. I think like 195/40/16 is the most appropriate. 205 is way too wide. My DSM had 205/55/16, too big for the B12. *


 really? did i mention somewhere that IM running 205s with no issues or did u miss that post?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

whats teh wheel offset on the b12?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *really? did i mention somewhere that IM running 205s with no issues or did u miss that post? *


Apparently I missed the post. How far do the tires stick outta the wheel well, because there was no way in hell the set of 205's I had was going to fit under there without sticking out. I would make it look bow-legged, and handle like shit if not rub while cornering hard.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i think it looks kinda good when it sticks out a little..


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Apparently I missed the post. How far do the tires stick outta the wheel well, because there was no way in hell the set of 205's I had was going to fit under there without sticking out. I would make it look bow-legged, and handle like shit if not rub while cornering hard. *


 are we talking about the same thing,dude? my wheels , my konig rush wheels do not stick out there ,tito. i have no idea what u are talking about im sure there is someone else on the boards that can verify the same. i have alloys, not reverse offset mcleans or something. as for rubbing , i dont have any of that either. hope this helped


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey i need a set of 4 or 5 15 or 16 by 5.5 or 6 or 7 with tires for my car, let me know if you guys fumble across something out there please!!


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

i have a set of Konig Absolutes, 16x7 with 205/40/16 tires and its dropped down to 1 finger. Ive never had any rubbing even when im cornering hard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

YO!!! **AVERAGE**

I tried your link to check out your ride cause I wanna see those wheels and body kit but your link dont work..... so see if you can hook us up with some pics!!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

http://spoilers4less.com/bxenbodstylk39.html

for the xenon kit..good price too, only 600..


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

> I tried your link to check out your ride cause I wanna see those wheels and body kit but your link dont work..... so see if you can hook us up with some pics!!! www. cardomain .com/average/
> 
> 
> xXB12RacerXx http://spoilers4less.com/bxenbodstylk39.html
> ...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

every little bit helps i guess, but the price has gone up i think, up to 589 and some change...


----------

